# Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - walks the runway at Balmain show during the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 in Paris - September 25, 2014



## MetalFan (25 Sep. 2014)

:drip:


 

 

 


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2014)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## goraji (26 Sep. 2014)

Granatenscharf...Danke!


----------



## apophes (3 Okt. 2014)

Rosie ist einfach hot


----------



## MichelleRenee (20 Okt. 2014)

Many thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## daone (25 Okt. 2014)

supi. danke


----------



## argus (28 Okt. 2014)

:thx: wahnsinn :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Remiano (9 Nov. 2014)

Granatenscharf...Danke!


----------



## Nobullshit (23 Nov. 2014)

Sensational pix, thanks


----------



## toulouse2 (1 März 2015)

thanks for rosie


----------



## superb (20 Mai 2015)

Very Very Hot.Thanks for this


----------



## tomvic (14 Juni 2015)

Thanks for Rosie!

-tomvic


----------

